# Beartooth Highway



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Has anyone pulled their OB over the Beartooth Highway? I'm going to be in that area but I'm reluctant to use that road.

John


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, DON'T unless you want to be a blithering fool at the end. There are far better roads to get to and from the Park. If it were fall, which is when I did it, and the traffic is quite a bit less then it might be a bit more possible.

Take Care... AND Be Careful,
Tripp


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

It's a beautiful drive but I would never tow a large trailer over that pass. Save yourself a very bad experience and find a different route. I've driven that area quite a bit over the past 15 years so let us know where you need to go and I and others should be able to give you some good advice on routes.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2 answers to one question, one good, one ..... While I doubt it was really the intention to insult, please refrain from name calling. It might be obvious to some not to do something but not obvious to others which is the reason for the question so a mistake is not made.

Thank You......John


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I've decided to take an alternate. Our destination is Beartooth lake or Island Lake. We'll be coming eastbound on I90 through Montana, and right now I'm thinking of dropping down into Yellowstone and then heading east. I'm open to suggestions/comments.

Thanks

John


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

Oops; tried to reply earlier must have made mistake. 
Just came back from Yst. and G.T. NPs and went over the Beartooth both ways. I've been over the pass several times and would not of tried it otherwise. Beartooth Lake is kinda small and very close to the top. If you head east from there you still have to go over the pass, Chief Joseph is just as difficult. You may want to dry camp at Pebble Creek in YS and make a daytrip over Beartooth to Redlodge. If you stay at Pebble Creek Camp get there early, it fills fast. 
JeffandDort


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, where is this road? Now I want to take it!!!


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ok, where is this road? Now I want to take it!!!


The Beartooth Highway is south of Billings to Redlodge Mt. if you search either you should find plenty info. As discussed towing the Beartooth is a challenge but there are plenty of camping options on either side. The Redlodge KOA is friendly and not packed in parking like some others.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll be out at Yellowstone next year.... Of course probably shouldn't take it with the F150 (or at least better drop the trailer first)!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Beartooth is where Mark stops being funny and gets serious.
Our "intentions" was to take that out of Cooke City MT. I spoke with the locals there in Cooke the nite, before, didn't sleep well. Had sort of a premonition about it, (never had one of those, it was frightening, don't want another like that, thank you). wasn't a dream. Far far more intense and intuitive.
Got up, had resolution with it and informed the family we are NOT going over Beartooth pulling a camper. Not this time. Visuals that sit you up bolt up in bed, sweating in the nite are God's way of telling me:
"NO!"
I listened. 
But...that's just me. We had a great drive the other way.








Mark


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

We're camping with friends first at Beartooth lake, and then in Yellowstone. We'll be doing some hikes into the back country from where we camp. We don't necessarily plan to drive Beartooth Highway, just looking at options to get to our camping destination.

John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Beartooth Highway is a beautiful drive, well worth doing, especially in the daytime, so I've heard!







The folks in Red Lodge are probably STILL talking about the crazy Michiganders who drove through Beartooth Pass in the dark last June, just a couple days after it opened for the season.







I have to say, it is impressive driving between 20 foot high snowbanks on each side







I wouldn't recommend trying it with the Ouback in tow day or night though - just too many switchbacks.

Here's a link to an interactive map of Yellowstone NP. Looks like you should be able to go in the North Entrance from Montana, then head east towards Tower Falls from Mammoth.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ok, where is this road? Now I want to take it!!!


Here's a link to some pictures of the Beartooth Highway for ya Nathan.

Another picture here.

And here's a link to a picture that shows several of the switchbacks.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> 2 answers to one question, one good, one ..... While I doubt it was really the intention to insult, please refrain from name calling. It might be obvious to some not to do something but not obvious to others which is the reason for the question so a mistake is not made.
> 
> Thank You......John


No, I was talking about what I was when I got done.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

JohnnyG said:


> I've decided to take an alternate. Our destination is Beartooth lake or Island Lake. We'll be coming eastbound on I90 through Montana, and right now I'm thinking of dropping down into Yellowstone and then heading east. I'm open to suggestions/comments.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


Last year we took I-90 to Bozeman, Montana and then Hwy 191 from Bozeman to West Yellowstone. It was an easy drive with the trailer and we even saw a moose in the river. To go east from there I would go through the park and onto Cody Wyoming using Hwy 14/16/20. I don't know where Beartooth lake or Island Lake are but from what I've seen this would be the best way to get through Yellowstone from West to East. Good luck.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Here's a link to some pictures of the Beartooth Highway for ya Nathan.
> 
> Another picture here.
> 
> And here's a link to a picture that shows several of the switchbacks.


I click the first two links and think to myself...that is awesome, what a scenic drive that would be. Then I open the third link and all nice thoughts are *GONE*!!! That first pic is scary to just look at. But man that plowed snow wall is cool.

Drive safely!

Paul


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mark, (MJRey)

Have you ever been through the north entrance, down Hwy 89?

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Ok, where is this road? Now I want to take it!!!


Here's a link to some pictures of the Beartooth Highway for ya Nathan.

Another picture here.

And here's a link to a picture that shows several of the switchbacks.








[/quote]

Wow, that looks great! Man do I love it out in the mountains!!!








Maybe I need a Diesel truck.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but that road looks like a blast!!!

Although, I admit it would be a lot more fun in a rally car, than pulling an Outback!
YEEE HAWWW!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

JohnnyG said:


> Mark, (MJRey)
> 
> Have you ever been through the north entrance, down Hwy 89?
> 
> John


I drove through there about 10 years ago before we had a trailer and from what I remember it was a good road that follows the Yellowstone River. The road doesn't have any big climbs and takes you straight into the park near Mammoth Hot Springs. From there I think you would probably want to go south till you get to Norris Canyon road and then go east to Canyon Junction. From Canyon Junction it's a straight shot to the Fishing Bridge and the East Entrance.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

The road to the north entrance is a beautiful drive (hiway 89)--I highly recommend it. turn into Livingston off of I-90 and head south--it will take you to Gardiner and the north entrance.

The beartooth highway is great--I don't recommend pulling a trailer over it as Tripp said--it would be pretty darned stressful. I recommend you set up camp and take your tow vehicle and go for a drive over the Beartooth highway and Chief Joseph if possible too as that is also very pretty.

We live in Billings--if you need any information or a place to stop and rest on your way in or out, give us a call!!! We would love to have visitors.

Take care and keep us posted on your trip. I'll be looking forward to your pictures you post. Here's a picture I took on the Wyoming side of the Beartooth Pass.










Drive safe! PM us if you want to stop or have any questions.

Brenda


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I'll try to post a trip report with pictures when we get back.

John


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

JohnnyG said:


> Thanks for the information. I'll try to post a trip report with pictures when we get back.
> 
> John


 Thanks...we I love pictures!!! Have fun, and be safe


----------

